# oil in the spark plugs...?



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

me and my friend were goign to check the compression today, but when we took the spark plugs out of the engine (sr20), there was oil drenched on the spark area. a few months ago when i was switching to NGK wires, i noticed there was oil on the end of one of the wires. i cleaned that out and checked it after driving it a few miles and it was fine. 

anyways, a friend says it might be a leaky valve gasket, (a mechanic did take off the cover when installing cams so he might have fucked it up?). some other people i know thing it might be the valve stem seals. nE1 else know what it might be? thanks


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Tickwomp said:


> me and my friend were goign to check the compression today, but when we took the spark plugs out of the engine (sr20), there was oil drenched on the spark area. a few months ago when i was switching to NGK wires, i noticed there was oil on the end of one of the wires. i cleaned that out and checked it after driving it a few miles and it was fine.
> 
> anyways, a friend says it might be a leaky valve gasket, (a mechanic did take off the cover when installing cams so he might have fucked it up?). some other people i know thing it might be the valve stem seals. nE1 else know what it might be? thanks


You know same thing happened to my B13 SE-R and I got the vc & stem gaskets from Nissan and had it installed. When I pull the wires out I still see a hint of oil, I dont know if the problem still there or if my mechanic jacked me!


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Just replace the valve cover gasket. The round ones around the spark plugs are leaking.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

aye, but would there be oil on the actual wires if it was leaking in the VC? like the top/middle of the wires? seems to be only on the bottom


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

there would be oil in the wire boot, but just clean it off with some thorttle body cleaner or brake cleaner, then allow it to dry, and also clean the spark plug holes with t/b cleaner so you won't mess up the o2 sensors.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

should i still replace the valve stems? how hard would that be?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ok, the reason you're leaking oil into the spark plug holes is because of the leaking valve cover gaskets, now if you want to replace the valve seals, it's up to you, the only reason i'd personally replace the valve seals is when i'm going to rebuild the head and when i'm burning oil cause of a leak through there, other than that, i'd leave them alone. i'd do just the valve cover gaskets and clean off the excess oil.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

ok thanks


----------

